# Bulk emailer program?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Have any of you ever used a bulk mailing program? I'm not trying to do junk mail, but I've got like 50 of the same email that I want to send and making 50 emails it tedious. I don't want to have people see other people's emails, but when I tried a smaller sample run, I feel like sending them out in BBC format seemed to make it more likely to go into junk mail. 

I know they make programs for doing bulk emails, but I figured I'd see if any one had a suggestion to start.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Mailchimp for newsletters.

Make sure you don't junk strangers, though

Once you have a good list of customers, it makes sending info out really easy.

integrates with loads of other programs too - like Xero for accounts, which also integrates with Vend for POS


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

Agree with 20vK, we use Mailchimp for weekly newsletters and works very well, and there is an option for free accounts.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not quite on topic.....But I use Wisestamp to create signatures for my emails......But a signature can actually be a complete email......So you compose email to a contact, add their personal name and add signature via Wisestamp and you are done.....


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

How do you setup your subscribers with mailchimp? I'd just like to be about to send out 50-100 emails without doing BCC and without people seeing each others emails for privacy. I sent out 60 separate emails the other day and wanted to bonk my face into the table when done.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I use Icontact. It has all kinds of features and allows you to create opt-in forms and you can even integrate the email opt-in signup into your facebook page.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Does mailchimp or Icontact require that the people you send to "opt in" themselves, or can you add them? I only ask because my situation is more like, I have 32 specific people I sell to who might like a certain offer. Or another email targeted at 50. So it would not be like a set group. I'd need to select the specific emails or enter them off a list.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

both.

The double opt-in is bar far the safest. SO I would send them an invite to sign up, and then they confirm with an email. THat way you can never get done for spamming. And they are super hot on that.

With mailchinp, you can have groups so you can have targeted marketing


----------



## Tubalcain (Nov 7, 2013)

Mailchimp is the best. Both from ease of use and features. Don't let anyone convince you that some of the better known systems like Constant Contact are better. I have lots of experience on a lot of different systems. And for the newbie to email marketing, mailchimp is the hands down winner.

It's totally free for small lists and so simple to use that you won't blow a lot of time setting it up to get started. Easily import your lists from different sources. If you keep your lists in some sort of electronic format, you'll find a way to easily import them with mailchimp. Lots of options.

Mailchimp's real strength is their well designed pre-made templates. Very slick, stylish and modern looking collections for just about every subject and type of email you can think of.

They do have a double opt-in policy BUT if you're certain your list won't tag your emails as spam then you shouldn't worry about it. Especially for a small list. I think their threshold is something like 3%. So if 3% of your recipients tag your email as spam or report you in other ways then mailchimp will shut you down. No questioned asked.

I always put my unsubscribe link near the top of the email. That way the user is more likely to click that than clicking on their spam or junk mail marker and reporting you.

I would also suggest an introduction that reminds the recipient of who you are and why they are receiving the email. Something like, "You are receiving this email because you are a customer of XYZ Company or have subscribed to our list. If this is an error, then please click unsubscribe and we apologize for our error."

Finally, be realistic about your expectations with email marketing. Companies like Constant Contact have great commercials leading you to believe you will have instant success.

Plan on multiple emails over a period of time before you start to see any traction. If your percentage of users who click on a link in an email is greater than 10% then you're knocking it out of the park. A realistic percentage is 3-5%.

I am not trying to discourage you from email marketing. It takes time, multiple emails over a period of time and realistic expectations on the response you will receive.

My personal opinion is that email marketing should be called email relationship building. For us it best used as a way to let customers know what we're up to and building relationships by providing useful information to our customers. Not as a sales tool or marketing blast. Customers these days are too smart for that.

Good luck!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Like everyone else I'll recommend Mailchimp. MadMimi is also another mailer that's worth looking in to. I've worked with both of them and would use either one.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes - and just like a Facebook page, give them something! Like some examples of your latest prints, or the newest print technique you offer. Limited special offers are great..... If you have a clothing line, perhaps have a shirt of the month on discount! Customers will wait for the shirt they want to come up and may well then buy something else extra when they head into your store!

Make it something that they will look forward to receiving, rather than something they routinely don't even bother opening.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Not sure but what are the daily limits on the free MailChimp? It says you can send 12000 emails a month but is that limited to only 400 a day or could you send 6000 emails at a time twice a month?

Also does anyone know if it has Facebook page integration for opt-in signup list?

What about opt-in signup forms for your website that you can control from within MailChimp?

I know both MailChimp and IContact have the ability of multiple list. I know IContact can send post to Facebook, Twitter and Linkedin.

The reason I am asking is we are building a niche right now that will have around 15,000 subscribers. I know that is over the free mailchimp limit so I would like to know before I check into if it is worth paying more for MailChimp with that many subscribers .

I may just signup for the free and play with it to see what it can do and if it will do at least what Icontact will do.

The one absolute must is it has to integrate with our webinars. I know IContact will and it looks like MailChimp would also.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I also have to agree with using MailChimp. They've become one of the most dominate players in web marketing in general thanks to their great customer service and ability to integrate with many website platforms and even software.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Tubalcain said:


> My personal opinion is that email marketing should be called email relationship building. For us it best used as a way to let customers know what we're up to and building relationships by providing useful information to our customers. Not as a sales tool or marketing blast. Customers these days are too smart for that.


I totally agree with that and it is why building a 100% opt-in list is a must. You want people who want to hear from you and have asked to hear from you and even then you do not want to continually blast them with push marketing emails trying to get them to buy something. You also want to use your list for pull marketing where you are enlisting feedback from your potential customers. 

Respect the people on your list time. Make your emails short and to the point. Give them the information you are trying to convey and if possible do so without making them click links in the email to get the rest of the information.


----------



## Alex Parker (Jan 20, 2014)

Does sending mails individually (no CC, BCC) have a better chance at not being junk? in comparison to using an email marketing program?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

No - if you are spamming someone, you have the same chance of those people reporting you as a spammer. Doesn't matter if you send all at once or individually.


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

I never send out e-mails in mass (for advertising and the such) through my domain. Some servers and services limit the number you can send per minute and per hour and anything beyond that is considered spam and can kill your service. Also, if you accidentally send an unwanted e-mail that person can report you for spam and it will kill your service. 

I use Send Better Email | MailChimp there are a lot like it ... it's just an e-mail campaign service that is opt-in so if someone signs up for it, they get a confirmation about it as well as have options to opt-out painlessly if they desire. Also, since it's not through your regular e-mail ... it's not going to kill your service if someone does say it's spam.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

I use Mailchimp as well. Great free way to do email blasts!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex Parker said:


> Does sending mails individually (no CC, BCC) have a better chance at not being junk? in comparison to using an email marketing program?


Email marketing programs like I-Contact and Mail Chimp have extensive checking to make sure your emails will have a very low chance of triggering a junk/spam filter. They also do not send them out with a bunch of CC's. Each person in your list get a email sent directly to them.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

mailchimp is the best.....but do some one know how to remove useless contacts from my list, mean to say I have 1300 peoples in my list but every time am sending campaign only 300-400 peoples are opening it 
I really want to delete other 1000 IDs because its useless & I don't know who they are


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

The only way mailchimp knows people are opening your e-mail is when they load images (which is coded only to your e-mails) ... more may be opening it ... just not loading images.


----------

